# ôte-toi-de-là-que-je-m’y-mette (mettre)



## ninagirl

Os pongo un poquito de contexto para que me podáis ayudar con esta expresión:

Comment peut-on être à l’aise dans le métro ou l’autobus, alors que l’on est écrasé par son voisin ? Comment s’apercevoir qu’il est possible de prendre sa place et de faire sa place à l’autre, sans l’écraser ni se laisser écraser dans le règne social coutumier de “ l’ôte-toi-de-là-que-je-m’y-mette ” ?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Marcelot

Algunas propuestas:

"déjame tu lugar"
"sal de ahí para que yo me meta" (no me suena idiomático)
"tu lugar me pertenece"
"ese lugar/sitio es mío"

Suerte...


----------



## ninagirl

no sería como una frase hecha?


----------



## Marcelot

Mira, yo nunca la he oído...


----------



## ninagirl

Bueno, a lo mejor alguien me puede dar una segunda opinión...¿?

Gracias


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola :
es frase hecha... significa "lárgate para que (yo) ocupe tu asiento/sitio" 
pienso que traduciéndola así , entrecomillada, se entiende perfectamente


----------



## Calamitintin

Ahora es una frase hecha. Es una manera de comportarse.
Por ej: il réagit toujours à la "ôte-toi-d'là-que-j'm'y-mette" = il prend toujours la place des gens (pas très poliment).
++
Cal


----------



## Marcelot

Hola.

Muy interesante los comentarios (gracias).

Ninagirl: no sé qué pensarás, pero después de estas explicaciones, te propongo: "primero yo".

Hasta luego...


----------



## ninagirl

Gracias Calamitintin, me ha sido de mucha ayuda tu respuesta
al resto gracias también
saludos

La verdad es que después de lo visto, si en francés ya tiene sentido de frase hecha, más o menos, creo que podría ser válida un "quien se fue a Sevilla perdió su silla", que es también una frase hecha. 
Aunque si opto por quitar la frase hecha y no mantener la estructura, pues propuesta como la de primero yo no estaría mal


----------



## josepbadalona

no está mal el "primero yo" pero te quita la idea de que el que ahora va a ser segundo en realidad estaba aquí *antes* de que le quitaras su lugar...
en cuanto a lo de Sevilla, significa que el otro se fue, y naturalmente te pusiste tú, tampoco es el sentido ...


----------



## Marcelot

Sí, es verdad josepbadalona, pero por lo menos la expresión es agresiva e implica que no te importa el otro.

Y el problema de "quien se fue a Sevilla perdió su silla" es que tú decidiste irte, no es el otro el que te echa. Además, siempre la he oído en contextos más o menos "graciosos".

A ver si se nos ocurre otra cosa...


----------



## clac

Mi sugerencia: "Quítate tú para ponerme yo".
Saludos!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

He oido:
- ¡aparta que voy yo!

A lo de la silla y de Sevilla corresponde en francés:
- _Qui va a la chasse perd sa place_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Yomepierdo

Estoy de acuerdo con Clac..."Quítate tú para ponerme yo"...es una frase hecha que denota el egoísmo que tenemos muchas veces reprochando algo a alguien y luego optando por la misma actitud o comportamiento!

Saluditos!!!


----------



## chlapec

O también, otra muy parecida, y también muy parecida a la francesa: "...del "*sácate de aquí para que me ponga yo*"" que estoy convencido de haber oído con frecuencia.


----------



## Pohana

Yomepierdo said:


> ..."_*Quítate tú para ponerme yo*_"...es una frase hecha que denota el egoísmo que tenemos muchas veces reprochando algo a alguien y luego optando por la misma actitud o comportamiento!  ...



Buenos días:
Esta interpretación se aleja por completo de la que he conocido toda mi vida de esta expresión. La interpretación que siempre he conocido es la equivalente a: _ôte-toi de là, que je m'y mette_, locution proverbiale employée pour  désigner ceux qui veulent sans droit occuper la place d'un autre,* lui  enlever ses avantages*, etc.


----------



## Gévy

Hola pohana:

No estoy nada de acuerdo con tu interpretación.

Mira también lo que dice el CNRTL:


> ♦ _Fam._ _Ôte-toi de là que je m'y mette._ [Expression résumant l'attitude d'une personne qui prend la place de quelqu'un d'autre avec sans-gêne]   _Empl. subst._  Personne ayant une telle attitude. _Nous  ne sommes des vieux ni l'un ni l'autre (...) et pourtant un jour on  s'aperçoit que les enfants poussent, que ce sont des  ôte-toi-de-là-que-je-m'y-mette _(Cocteau, _Parents,_ 1938, iii, 3, p.282).   _Empl. subst. masc. sing. à valeur de neutre._  Attitude d'une telle personne. _La bataille parlementaire, _[_le_] _(...) jeu charmant qui s'appelle le: «ôte-toi de là que je m'y mette» _(L. Marcellin, _Politique et politiciens pendant la guerre,_ av. 1918, p.284 ds Quem. _DDL _t.17).


La historia de quitar las ventajas que tiene uno, puede ser (o no) un motivo para actuar así, pero no es el sentido en sí de la expresión.

Es quitar/echar/robarle a uno el sitio con total descaro. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Yomepierdo

Querida Pohana. 

Supongo que tu rotunda afirmación vendrá respaldada por el uso que en Venezuela se le da a la expresión. Supongo que nuestro origen hace más palpables las diferencias lingüísticas. 

Imagina que hay un gobierno corrupto y tiene lugar un golpe de estado. El nuevo gobierno que pretendía erradicar tal tipo de administración, con el paso del tiempo, comienza a tender hacia la misma actitud que el anterior.
En ese caso podríamos decir que fue un "quítate tú para ponerme yo". 


Y para tí qué significa "*enlever ses avantages*"¿ no es una actitud reprochablemente egoísta?

Ala, Un saludito!


----------



## Pohana

Yomepierdo said:


> ... Imagina que hay un gobierno corrupto y tiene lugar un golpe de estado. El nuevo gobierno que pretendía erradicar tal tipo de administración, con el paso del tiempo, comienza a tender hacia la misma actitud que el anterior.
> En ese caso podríamos decir que fue un "quítate tú para ponerme yo". *¡Claro que si!* *de ese hilo tenemos un ovillo.... jajajajaja
> *
> Y para tí qué significa "*enlever ses avantages*"¿ no es una actitud reprochablemente egoísta? ...



Lo que quiero decir es que _necesariamente_, para que el egoísmo y todo lo demás puedan ser ejercidos, _en relación a la frase descrita claro_, es condición necesaria participar de alguna manera en la deposición de quienes antes ostentaban esa posibilidad de ejercerlos  
Un saludo, parece que no muy navideño 
Pohana


----------



## Paquita

Plus que lui *enlever* ses avantages, c'est *me les approprier* !!!!! je veux être calife à la place du calife...


----------



## Yomepierdo

Ahí le has dado...entre tanta parafernalia estamos diciendo lo mismo!


----------



## Nanon

Je rejoins quand même Pohana : _Ôte-toi de là que je m'y mette, vouloir être calife à la place du calife, quítate tú que yo..._ veut dire que je veux prendre la place et m'arroger les droits d'autrui, mais sans vouloir nécessairement agir de la même façon que mon prédécesseur. 
De toute façon, ça reste du _vil égoïsme_, bien évidemment .


----------

